# Neu Neu Neu !! Mantikor BIG BLOCK 20000 !!! Neu Neu Neu !!



## mein-angelshop24.de (25. März 2011)

*Mantikor Big Block 20000*


Die Ultimative Wallerrolle !!

Mantikor Big Block 20000 Solid-Strong-Engine-Cut  Construction Kompromisslos... konstruiert für die Extremen des Fischen.  alle Bauteile aus dem massiven Metallblock zerspannend hergestellt auf  modernsten Hochpräzisions 5D-CNC-Bearbeitungszentren

Diese Rolle kennt nur eine Grenze, die Schmerzgrenze des Anglers.


Hochfestes, korrosionsbeständiges Aircraft Grade -6061 T6 Aluminiumgehäuse umlaufende Gehäuseabdichtung  
Hochfester, korrosionsbeständiger Aircraft Grade -6061 T6 Aluminium Rotor 14+1  
Doppelt geschmierte Edelstahl High-Speed- Präzisions-Kugellager aus dem Werkzeugmaschinen- u. Anlagenbau  
Gehärtete, rostfreie Marine Grade Titanium Stahlachse  
Gehärtete, rostfreie Marine Grade Titanium Stahl- High-Efficent-Hypoid-Getrieberäder feindosierbares *Fast Power Drag*- Multidisc- Edelstahl-Kohlenstoff Scheibensystem mit bis zu 24kg Bremskraft  
Titan-Nitrit Schnurlaufröllchen  
Alle Schrauben aus rost- und säurebeständigem Chrom-Nickel Stahl  
Schnellwechselspule, die Bremseinstellung bleibt beim Wechsel erhalten  
Übersetzung 4:1  
Schnureinzug 1,2m pro Kurbelumdrehung  
Alle Aluminiumbauteile eloxiert alle auf Reibung beanspruchte Getriebebauteile Teflon-Nano-Shield versiegelt  
Gewicht 1085g  
Schnurfassung 430m Ø 0,50mm geflochtene






hier klicken...
http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/rollen/waller/mantikor/mantikor-big-block-20000.html


----------

